# NTFS pour Mac (Paragon)



## Fru06 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir a tous 

J'avais installer le logiciel de paragon pour pouvoir ecrire sur des disques dur en NTFS
Avant de l'installer j'avais accès a mes disques NTFS en lecture

Apres avoir installer le logiciel mes disques n'apparaissait plus sur le bureau et il m'était impossible des les monter 

J'avais mis ca de coté et aujourd'hui j'ai décider de re installer paragon 

L'installation ce passe bien mais il ne détecte aucun disque 

Et dans l'utilitaire je ne peut pas le monter 

Comment faire ??? Comment desinstaller complètement paragon ???

d'avance merci


----------



## antro (1 Juillet 2008)

Je ne connais pas Paragon, mais as tu regardé du côté du couple MacFusion et MacFuse ?


----------



## Fru06 (1 Juillet 2008)

Oui j'ai pas encore testé 

mais la enfaîte je voudrais deja arrivé a virer bien comme il faut NTFS pour mac de paragon 

Et revenir comme au debut avec les disques en lecture seulement 

Mais j'ai beau desinstaller le logiciel mes disques ne ce monte toujours pas


----------



## Fru06 (2 Juillet 2008)

J'ai installé MacFuse et MacFusion et toujour rien 

Mes disque son invisible et inmontable

Grrrrrrrrrrr !!!! comment faire ????


----------



## Arlequin (2 Juillet 2008)

je ne pense pas que le problème viennent de ces utilitaires ! car même s'ils test disques sont en ntfs, Mac Os DOIT les voir ! 

petite maintenance avant d'aller plus loin.... reset pram, réparation des autorisations etc etc

au fait, comment sont branchés tes disques ? internes ? usb ? FW ? 

quelle machine ? 

quel Os ?

à+


----------



## Fru06 (2 Juillet 2008)

Salut 
c'est bien ca le problem avant d'installer NTFS pour mac (Paragon) j'avais accée en lecture a mes disque NTFS en USB ou ma partition BootCamp 

Sur mon mac OS X 10.5.4

Mais depuis je n'y est meme plus accé en lecture :s


----------



## Fru06 (2 Juillet 2008)

Personne ? 

C'est quand meme fou d'installer un logiciel et de ne pas pouvoir le supprimer TOTALEMENT :s


----------



## Fru06 (2 Juillet 2008)

Bon j'ai donner un coup de ONIX pour supprimer tout ce qui pouvais être lier a paragon NTFS pour mac

Rien a faire je n'arrive toujour pas a retrouver la possibilité de monter mes disque dure NTFS 

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juillet 2008)

comment as tu désinstallé paragon ? 

onyx ne s'occupe pas de supprimer les fichiers liés, tu peux le passer 30 fois que ça ne servirait à rien

as tu essayé appdelete ? 

tu n'as toujours pas répondu à mon post précédent.. et veux bien essayer de t'aider mais si tu ne donne pas plus d'infos, ça va être difficile


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne pense pas que le problème viennent de ces utilitaires ! car même s'ils test disques sont en ntfs, Mac Os DOIT les voir !
> 
> petite maintenance avant d'aller plus loin.... reset pram, réparation des autorisations etc etc
> 
> ...





Fru06 a dit:


> j'avais accée en lecture a mes disque NTFS en USB ou ma partition BootCamp
> Sur mon mac OS X 10.5.4


Apres pour les autorisations c'est fait le reset pram non et appdelet non plus 

Et pour onyx je m'en suis juste servis pour trouver les fichiers paragon et les supprimer mais bon rien a faire


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

D'après les informations collectées dans ce fil dédié, la bonne solution c'est Paragon, et Mac Fuse, c'est celle à éviter ! Tu devrais plutot te demander pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi, alors que ça semble fonctionner "au poil" chez d'autres !

Sinon, on déménage dans "Périphériques", c'est plus indiqué.


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Je te conseille de tout désinstaller comme il faut (MacFuse, MacFusion, Paragon NTFS). Parce que là je crains qu'installer ces trois logiciels en même temps, cela ne provoque que de gros problèmes.

Puis éventuellement réinstaller Parangon NTFS.

Concernant Paragon NTFS, je confirme que c'est la meilleure solution. Mais il faut impérativement lire le manuel d'utilisation pour apprendre à s'en servir correctement (22 pages, ce n'est pas la mort).

----> Téléchargement direct (manuel en français).

Tout est écrit, tout est indiqué (notamment comment l'installer et le désinstaller). La procédure de désinstallation se trouve à la fin du manuel.

Concernant la désinstallation des deux autres, il faut chercher par soi-même sur les sites dédiés. Mais un large topic concernant MacFuse se trouve sur les forums de MacG.


N.B.: OnyX ne règle pas tout. Eviter de l'utiliser à tort et à travers.


----------



## Mac Aroni (3 Juillet 2008)

Fru06 a dit:


> Oui j'ai pas encore testé
> 
> mais la enfaîte je voudrais deja arrivé a virer bien comme il faut NTFS pour mac de paragon



Pour supprimer correctement Paragon NTFS, il y a un désinstalleur à utiliser.
Pour cela ouvre à nouveau le ".dmg" et tu devrais voir ceci:





A+!


----------



## Karb0ne (3 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi vous déconseillez MacFuse, il est gratuit c'est mieux que Paragon qui est payant.

J'aimerai bien lire et écrire sur mes disque NTFS avec le Mac mais je ne compte absolument pas payer pour le faire...
Pour moi MacOS c'est comme Linux, c'est le règne de l'open source gratuit...


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Pourquoi vous déconseillez MacFuse, il est gratuit c'est mieux que Paragon qui est payant.
> 
> J'aimerai bien lire et écrire sur mes disque NTFS avec le Mac mais je ne compte absolument pas payer pour le faire...
> Pour moi MacOS c'est comme Linux, c'est le règne de l'open source gratuit...



En ce qui me concerne, j'avais d'abord installé MacFuse, avant de me raviser. Les avis sur les différents sites Mac étaient globalement assez  négatifs à son encontre.

Ne voulant pas prendre le risque de fiche en l'air ma partition bootcamp (dont je me sers en partie pour mon travail), ainsi que mes autres données, je l'ai rapidement désinstallé au profit de Paragon NTFS, auquel j'avais lu sur une revue Mac le plus grand bien. Certes, c'est une solution commerciale (que je trouve même assez chère), mais il y a un véritable support derrière.

Bref, chacun fait comme il veut, selon ses exigences et ses moyens. Mais perso, bien qu'ayant à certaine propension à conseiller des logiciels gratuits en open source, ici je préfère conseiller la solution de Parangon.

A noter qu'un topic avait été créé par mon ami Toumak concernant la solution MacFuse-ntfs3G (mais juste à voir le résultat du sondage et à lire le topic, cela ne donne guère envie, le terme "calamité" me semble d'ailleurs assez approprié)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Pourquoi vous déconseillez MacFuse, il est gratuit c'est mieux que Paragon qui est payant.
> 
> J'aimerai bien lire et écrire sur mes disque NTFS avec le Mac mais je ne compte absolument pas payer pour le faire...
> Pour moi MacOS c'est comme Linux, c'est le règne de l'open source gratuit...



On en est tous là, mais il faut savoir mettre des limites, je préfère, par exemple un Mac OS X payant à un Windows offert, et plein d'autres choses pareil.

Les échos que j'ai eu ici ou là de Mac Fuse me donnent à penser que c'est une daube finie (lenteur excessive, pertes de données, voire de partitions, et j'en passe). 

Non, franchement, je préfère payer cher un diner chez Lasserre, que bouffer à la soupe populaire !


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

Enfaîte a la base j'avais installer Paragon 

Ce qui a eu pour effet de supprimer de mon bureau ma partition boot camp et tout les Disque USB NTFS dont j'avais l'accé tout de même en lecture ( je ne sais donc pas ce qu'il c'est passé )

Et c'est bien la le problème je n'arrive pas a revenir comme c'était avant même en ayant tout bien desinstallé 

Je testé appcleaner pour virer paragon et macfuse 

normalement ya plus rien mais toujour pas de retour a la normal :s


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Concernant Paragon, lance le programme de désinstallation fourni, comme indiqué plus haut (c'est quand même indiqué dans le manuel).

Concernant MacFuse, je ne sais plus comment on désinstalle ce machin. Mais ça m'étonnerait que appcleaner soit suffisant...




Fru06 a dit:


> normalement ya plus rien mais toujour pas de retour a la normal :s



Redémarre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant *Parangon* ...



Je sais bien que Par*a*gon est un par*an*gon d'efficacité, mais quand même, tu déformes, là


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Lapsus ? J'édite.


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

c'est deja fait 

Avec le packet de desinstalation mais ca change rien 

:s


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Lapsus ? J'édite.



Va falloir éditer bien, hein, parce que t'en a mis dans presque tous tes messages


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Donc je suppose que ce sont les deux autres programmes qui posent problème (MacFuse / MacFusion). Ils n'ont probablement pas été désinstallés comme il faut.


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

ba j'ai beau cherché ya plus aucune trace de MacFuse MacFusion ou paragon :s


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Va falloir éditer bien, hein, parce que t'en a mis dans presque tous tes messages



Ah oui, zut, tu as raison.


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

Je vais pa devoir formater a cause de ce truc kou meme  ca me ferais :hein:


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Fru06 a dit:


> ba j'ai beau cherché ya plus aucune trace de MacFuse MacFusion ou paragon :s




Ca ne veut rien dire. Il y a peut-être des fichiers invisibles concernant MacFuse / MacFusion.

Une règle, quand on installe un logiciel, et de se demander comment il va falloir le désinstaller. Les solutions du genre "je mets tout à la corbeille" ou "j'utilise appcleaner et consorts" sont à éviter. 
---> lire le manuel.

Une solution, dans un cas comme le tien, consiste à réinstaller ces logiciels. Et de chercher comment les désinstaller proprement...

Là, je vais avoir du mal à t'aider, il faut aller voir sur les sites dédiés. A moins qu'ici quelqu'un ne le sache...


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

Mais il y a un truc quand même que je vais re dire

C'est bien paragon qui a fait disparaître mes partition NTFS pas macfuse n'y macfusion eu je les ai installer bien âpres pour refaire marcher tout ca 

avec le succée que l'on connais :s 


Donc voila c'est bien un problème avec paragon qui (je pense) a bien étais desinstaller :s


----------



## lifenight (3 Juillet 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> Pourquoi vous déconseillez MacFuse, il est gratuit c'est mieux que Paragon qui est payant.
> 
> J'aimerai bien lire et écrire sur mes disque NTFS avec le Mac mais je ne compte absolument pas payer pour le faire...
> Pour moi MacOS c'est comme Linux, c'est le règne de l'open source gratuit...



C'est pas parce qu'un logiciel est open source qu'il est supérieur aux autres, loin de là :mouais:

Et ta dernière phrase est une aberration sans nom ... déjà mac os n'est pas vraiment open source et il n'est pas gratuit ...

Pour avoir testé mac fuse c'est trop expérimental, c'est pas fiable du tout, si tu installes celui-ci + paragon ... c'est la catastrophe.

Désinstalle correctement mac fuse ainsi que paragon puis réinstalle paragon qui devrait fonctionner au poil, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec cet excellent logiciel.

Pour retrouver les fichiers récalcitrants il faut que tu fasses une recherche incluant les fichiers système (macfuse, ...) :


----------



## Fru06 (3 Juillet 2008)

rien a faire jais tout virer et je n'est toujour pas la possibilité de monter mais partition NTFS :'(


----------



## lifenight (4 Juillet 2008)

Tu utilises la dernière version ? 

Elle pose peut être problème, il faudrait que tu les contacte ou aller sur leurs forums s'ils en ont un.


----------



## Fru06 (4 Juillet 2008)

oui j'utilise la derniere version

Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide mais je croi que je vais me faire un petit formatage 

Au moin je repart sur des bases niquelle

Merci quand meme


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

Paragon NTFS, même dans sa dernière version, ne provoque pas un tel problème. Je ne comprends pas bien ce qui t'est arrivé, mais c'est un logiciel fiable.

Tu peux effectivement reformater (il y a probablement un hic avec ton système) puis tout réinstaller au propre. Je te recommande dans tous les cas de faire un clone bootable (éventuellement t'intéresser à Time Machine), de sorte de pouvoir réinstaller plus facilement en cas de problème, et ensuite de réinstaller Paragon.

Quand tu installes un logiciel, et qu'il y a un manuel, prends l'habitude de le lire. Ne pas désinstaller correctement certains logiciels (c'est-à-dire sans utiliser le désinstallateur fourni) porte souvent à conséquence. On ne s'en rend pas forcément compte sur le moment, mais cela peut fiche la pagaille par la suite.


----------



## Fru06 (4 Juillet 2008)

J'ai bien noté 

Merci en tout cas a tous


----------



## patchanka (10 Août 2008)

Pardon,
je laisse un petit mot pour ceux que ca interresse : Paragon n'est pas un logiciel fiable, jai tester la version d'essai, pas de deinstalleur inclut et impossible de le deleter, impossible de lire maintenant un dd ntfs.
Formatage necessaire après. Donc non, pas fiable...


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

Ben c'est clair que si tu ne lis pas le manuel d'utilisation... 

Le problème doit surtout être dans ta main, tu dois avoir un gros poil... :sleep:


----------



## gandalf_tg (11 Août 2008)

NTFS for MacOS est un très bon logiciel, je l'utilise très souvent pour parcourir le file system de mes serveurs Crosoft, sans AUCUN problème ! Les bizzareries que certains rencontrent viennnet certainement d'autres choses, notamment de la cohabitation non recommandée des autres systèmes d'écriture sur NTFS ...


----------



## harlock59 (28 Juillet 2009)

Fru06 a dit:


> J'ai installé MacFuse et MacFusion et toujour rien
> 
> Mes disque son invisible et inmontable
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr !!!! comment faire ????



ntfs paragon fonctionne via l'utilitaire de disques ;-)


----------



## lemmings40 (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Nouvel utilisateur Mac, je suis conforté au même problème avec les partitions NTFS.
J'ai lu ici que Paragon contourné ce problème mais vu que ce post date de 2008, je voulais savoir si aujourd'hui c'est toujours le cas?

Si oui, est-ce normal qu'il ne soit pas dans l'AppStore?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2011)

lemmings40 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Nouvel utilisateur Mac, je suis conforté au même problème avec les partitions NTFS.
> J'ai lu ici que Paragon contourné ce problème mais vu que ce post date de 2008, je voulais savoir si aujourd'hui c'est toujours le cas?



Ben oui, pourquoi ça ne le serait plus ?



lemmings40 a dit:


> Si oui, est-ce normal qu'il ne soit pas dans l'AppStore?
> 
> Merci



Ben il y a plein d'éditeurs qui ne mettent pas leurs softs dans l'App Store (et pas des moindres : essaie de t'y procurer une Creative Suite d'Adobe par exemple), d'une part, ils n'ont peut-être pas envie de reverser 30% à Apple, et d'autre part peut-être ne veulent-ils pas subir ses dictats ?


----------



## lemmings40 (26 Décembre 2011)

Merci Pascal77 pour cette réponse rapide

Le post date de 2 ans et comme le monde informatique évolue vite, que je suis nouveau sur Mac, il se peut qu'il existe  qqch de plus "à la mode" ou un patch Apple...

Donc je retiens que C'EST la meilleur solution.


Pourquoi je demande si on peut le trouver sur l'AppStore, pour les raisons suivantes:

Simple
Rapide
Provenance garantie
Et je ne possède pas de carte de crédit (j'achète des cartes pré-payées)

Encore merci


----------



## Vanderlinden (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même problème de non-reconnaissance d'une clef et de disques durs NTFS par Mac, malgré PARAGON v 9.5.2 achetée.

J'ai suivi le conseil de désinstaller Mac Fuse, sans amélioration. Mais après avoir désinstallé Paragon, j'ai réinstallé la même version 9.5.2, et depuis, cela fonctionne comme avant, cad sans problème.


----------

